# Anybody have a cat with their GSD?



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I seriously thing my 104 lb. male is in love with our 6 lb. Persian Angora. She rules the roost she was at the house first before we got our big guy. Kinda funny watching a curious puppy getting swiped by a cat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, two of them  Delgado adores Koda and they snuggle often, Zazu's not as cuddly with him


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I have 2 cats as well they all manage well but we do have our moments still. Bella just ignores them most of the time every now and again I will catch them sleeping together and that's really cute. The puppy well he's just another story he chases them and wants to play but they want no part lol..







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msbaugh72 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, two cats! The love to play together, and the cats try to clean Angelo often.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Right now I have 3 cats and 3 dogs..THe cats don't hang with the aussies much, but they are constantly hanging with masi, sleep with her, clean her face sometimes,,it's pretty funny to watch..

One of the cats, Boogie, I think , thinks she is a dog, she follows masi all over and vice versa,,inside, outside when I take the cat out,,masi's a big babysitter

The cats were here before masi came, had 5, lost my two old girls at around 20 plus years of age, now have two that are 9 and Boogie who is 6...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, one 19 year old deaf cat. He nibbles on her head and she nuzzles into him and purrs. They sometimes share the dog bed too...with the cat curled up near his stomach.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 4 female cats, the 2 older ones hate the dogs but the 2 younger cats love the dogs.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Absolutely.

My cat used to have a puppy of his own - he'd tackle the poor thing until Puppy got too big and would roll the cat around.

Now, Merrick has a big GSD that he can't roll over, but he does swat at his tail and irritate Bullet until Bullet chases him through the house. It is so funny to watch them play together. I was trying desperately to take some pictures of Bullet, but the minute he would hold still, Merrick would sink his claws into the poor dog's tail. >.<

Bullet retaliates by putting Merrick's whole head in his mouth. Apparently a head full of dog slobber keeps him in line (for an hour).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Two cats, two dogs. Our smallest cat rules the other animals in the house. Everyone gets along great though Dax, the pup is still not totally welcome but he's a wild child.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup.

Kane & Gus


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This is an old picture and we have an additional cat now, a couple extra Chinese Cresteds and the Cocker Spaniel and the GSD mix are gone ...


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Two cats, one who adores the dogs, the other one tolerates them from a distance. Dogs love the cats. Any cat seen out on a walk is still fair game though


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

This is as good as it gets at my house. 
It's a standoff...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly and Max - Max is the cat, he loves Molly. He licks her ears, nose and forehead. His brother, Wilbert is in my avatar.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes  

Maxx wants to play and chase her all the time and missy ( white Persian) doesn't like it most of the time. She will just lay down and let maxx smell her or whatever, then she books it and she's fair game. Haha 

I wish mine would cuddle. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> This is as good as it gets at my house.
> It's a standoff...


This looks like the most perfect profile of a GSD! Both are stunning.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I think Sage is a beautiful girl.  
I'm listening to that Siamese wail, as I type this, LOL.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Hugo and Oreo


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it's funny that your cat Oreo is in the center and Hugo is off on the corner. Typical. My cat isn't afraid of the puppy, but the puppy is obsessed and gets in trouble all the time for always wanting to be in her business. It's exhausting, frustrating, and irritating all rolled into one. Hopefully the pup will some day just ... chilllllll.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, ours are frenemies. It took a while for them to accept each other, and the cat still teases Gypsy by swatting her tail and face. They mostly ignore each other, and weirdly share their toys and water bowls.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> I think it's funny that your cat Oreo is in the center and Hugo is off on the corner. Typical. My cat isn't afraid of the puppy, but the puppy is obsessed and gets in trouble all the time for always wanting to be in her business. It's exhausting, frustrating, and irritating all rolled into one. Hopefully the pup will some day just ... chilllllll.


This is my problem, as well. At 8 weeks, the pup was "Hi! How are you! Let me sniff you! Snif, slober. Do you want to play?!?!" <slaps huge foot at cat> Cat was like: "Get away, you fool! I'm not a dog! You WILL respect me!" Pup: "bark bark bark". <cat chases, pup yelps and runs>

Fast forward 4 months: Pup: "Hi! How are you! Let me sniff you! Snif, slober. Do you want to play?!?!" <slaps huge foot at cat> Cat was like: "Get away, you fool! I'm not a dog! You WILL respect me!" Pup: "bark bark bark". <cat chases, pup yelps and runs>

Yep. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Sure do! At first I thought Ozzy was trying to eat Chicken (the cat) until I started watching how things unfolded. The cat actually starts most of it and Ozzy tries his best to avoid her. Eventually he just cant talk it anymore and chases her which is normally when I take notice of their interaction. 
Ozzy is very relieved that I've finally recognized the real trouble maker and he is off the hook LOL


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Just last night one of our cats was harassing the GSD. It was too funny. The GSD was whining and running from the cat and jumped up by me on the sofa. All I could do was laugh.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

brightspot said:


> This is my problem, as well. At 8 weeks, the pup was "Hi! How are you! Let me sniff you! Snif, slober. Do you want to play?!?!" <slaps huge foot at cat> Cat was like: "Get away, you fool! I'm not a dog! You WILL respect me!" Pup: "bark bark bark". <cat chases, pup yelps and runs>
> 
> Fast forward 4 months: Pup: "Hi! How are you! Let me sniff you! Snif, slober. Do you want to play?!?!" <slaps huge foot at cat> Cat was like: "Get away, you fool! I'm not a dog! You WILL respect me!" Pup: "bark bark bark". <cat chases, pup yelps and runs>
> 
> Yep. Nothing has changed.


:rofl:

At my house it's more like *grown dog* "OH! LOOK! A CAT!" <run to cat, who has now perched high about dog> "CAT! YOU'RE A CAT!" Cat: "Yes, idiot. And you're a DOG. Now get away." Dog: "BUT YOU'RE A CAT!! LET ME SNIFF YOU!" < sniff, lick, sniff, lick, head in mouth, more sniffing, more licking until the cat has had enough> Cat: "ENOUGH YOU FOOL!" <swats at dog, dog runs to me whining, with tail between legs "Mommy, that cat scratched me.... CAT! WE HAVE A CAT! OH LOOK! A CAT!"... *REPEAT*


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl:


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I have some pics of my two fluffs. Got baron at 8 weeks, when we'd already had Pan (the cat) for about a year. She's incredibly timid, and I was so worried that she'd end up hating him, and leave home. He still gets the urge to chase her every now and then, and can be a bit obnoxious, but I'm happy with the general situation. It could definitely be much worse

Quite simply - he loves her, she tolerates him. 

He was about 4 months old here









and around 7 months here









I actually caught them sleeping together the other day, for the first time ever! I was ecstatic, but couldn't take a better quality photo. He's a year old now









I still supervise all their interactions though, because she doesn't stand up for herself and literally lets him walk all over her.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Not my GSD, They like to kill cats.


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

My first one had a pet cat he would lick in the face. One day the malmute got in the house, and he spent weeks looking for his friend afterward. I think he suspected because he wasn't as friendily with the exwifes malmute afterward. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have a cat currently but i've had 13 cats and a GSD.


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a cat (Vendetta) with my Pit Bull (Bear) and GSD (Wolf). 

Surprisingly, Wolf came into our lives after the "12 week" deadline when you're supposed to socialize GSD's before they reject them. But a few weeks of patience and hard work payed off. 

Now he's a year old, my cat is going on three, and my pit bull is two. They're all laying on the foot of my bed all curled up with the cat on top. They all know who's the alpha when it comes to it...and it's the kitty lol he will put the dogs in their place, and then groom them afterwards 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## techigirl78 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a GSD, but my husky mix puppy seems to love my bengal cat. My bengal cries for him and rubs against him when he comes. Yet, my other cat just avoids him. My lab and shepherd mix are older and just ignore the cats and the cats ignore the. 

Do any of your dogs and cats clean each other? My two that get along seem to like cleaning each others ears.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Love the relationship between a dog an a cat.

We lost our cat Sept 2012 who ruled the house, and loved Dakota. 

Since I've expanded my family with a Congo African Grey Parrot, I will not be adding another cat to my family.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I keep hoping my puppy will not be so ..focused.. on the cat. However, this morning I was working on some little tricks/obedience in the house and then was rewarding him for focusing on me and not the cat. The cat (who altho only 7 lbs is NOT afraid of him ...just doesn't want to get squashed) came and sat on the ground at my other side, pawing my leg for bites of his treats as well. She loves dog treats. So I gave each bits of treats side by side and they did really well. A few times Varik stuck his nose over the center line (mostly I just stuck a leg straight out and then redirected him, but once the cat hissed and swatted his nose as well. No claws, but at least she stands up for herself). I was pretty happy this morning...so much calmer. Hopefully as the puppy matures he will become a little more relaxed about the cat. He doesn't want to hurt her. He just thinks he HAS to stick his nose on her, follow her, just be all up in her business. She hates that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Dexter (Maine ****), Zefra and Stark (German Shepherds) - YouTube

My cat and my 2 German Shepherds...


----------



## Juno's mom (Sep 28, 2013)

The relationship between my cats and my GS pup is a work in progress, but one of the cats and Juno seem to really enjoy "playing." I don't know how to post videos, but my pup has the goofiest dance with her head down and her tail up and lots of wiggling that just begs the cat to play. The cat obliges by running at her with a "claws in" paw. The cat used his claws once or twice and now Juno respects, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow81 (Aug 16, 2019)

Deathclaw and Dogmeat get along pretty good.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Old thread but fun and I'm glad this wasn't closed.

Great pics but cats are evil


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You can tell who rules the roost in my house! 🤣 The really funny part is how the cat just walks away once the dogs are past. He was just doing it to harass them!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Agis still chases the cats on occasion, but also grooms them, and regularly hopefully brings our eldest cat his toys so they can play (Timothy gets an angry look...why are you shoving this in my face, dog?).


----------



## Bree0125 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here’s Bree this AM getting morning treats with the cats. She decided she really wanted to be included this time!!!


----------



## BabyStella (Feb 8, 2020)

I have 3 male cats and one female dog. Two of the cats tolerate her, until she tries to swallow their heads. The old man wants nothing to do with her.


----------



## geo.ulrich (Jul 14, 2020)

10 year old cat with 3 year male shepard , it took a while for the cat to accept him


----------



## Jeanette Scheiern (Jul 19, 2020)

SoCal Rebell said:


> I seriously thing my 104 lb. male is in love with our 6 lb. Persian Angora. She rules the roost she was at the house first before we got our big guy. Kinda funny watching a curious puppy getting swiped by a cat.


----------



## Jeanette Scheiern (Jul 19, 2020)

Jeanette Scheiern said:


> View attachment 561335










GS & our Macaw playing tuga war


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Jeanette Scheiern said:


> View attachment 561336
> GS & our Macaw playing tuga war


This is one of the cutest photos I have ever seen!!


----------

